# can someone please help



## reg1961 (Nov 6, 2014)

Just wondering about these labs:

March '14
TSH - 2.5
No Frees were tested, synthroid upped from 88's to 100's

Began to experience anxiety, loss of appetite, sleeplessness after a few months, LOTS of other "hyper" symptoms.

Aug. '14
TSH - .43 (.47-5.01)
Free thyroxine - 1.15 (.71-1.85)
Synthroid lowered back to 88's
Continued anxiety and generally not feeling well or myself

Oct.14
TSH - .19 (.47-5.01)
Free thyroxine - 1.41 (.71-1.85)
Triiodothyronine, free - 2.6 (2.0-4.4)
Synthroid lowered to 75's, been taking for 5 weeks. See an endo in Dec.
Still don't feel myself, dealinf with anxiety.
So confusing on what the numbers mean. Just wondering if anyone had some thoughts. I felt fine
when my TSH was 2.5 before it was ever fooled with. Thanks so much if someone could respond.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It looks like your doctor is basing your dosage off of your TSH, which is not good. Your frees are what matter when dosing and your Free T3 specifically needs help. I would ask about adding in a T3 medication like Cytomel at the next visit, that would help raise your FT3 and alleviate your symptoms.


----------



## reg1961 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you for responding! So if my TSH is low and I add T3, will that suppress my TSH even more?
I don't want to be more hyper. How does all that work. No doctor I've ever been to has followed the
free t's to my knowledge. I never knew what they were until I started looking at these boards.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board!!

This is not good; it would seem doc does not understand some things. Info above. You may have to go doctor shopping; alas!

Sometimes hyper symptoms are due to low ferritin. Have you had a ferritin test?


----------

